# Acer laptop won't let me log in



## deedee138 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi all.
I have an Acer Aspire V5-573G, recently upgraded to Windows 10 a few weeks ago.
Was using my laptop this morning just fine but tonight when I turned it on, I get to the password log in and I can't type in my password.
I can still move the cursor around the screen and go back to the screen displaying the time/date before the password log in screen.
I just can't type in my password! Nothing happens.
Also the little icons in the bottom right corner are dull, the clock symbol and the power symbol, although the wifi symbol is highlighted as it's connected.
I've unplugged all external hard drives and even turned off my wifi.
Don't know what else to do.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Switch to another keyboard and try that.


----------

